# First time smoking pheasant, duck



## hogsguy (Oct 10, 2017)

I took 7 pheasants on Sunday, buddy of mine brought some duck from Canada. One thing led to another we put them on a smoker for Monday Night Football (SKOL Vikings). The duck was marinated in somebody’s uncles secret recipe. Pheasant was marinated in pickled jalapeño juice, garlic, Cajun rub and black pepper. Turned out incredible, absolutely going to try it again.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice ... I did some grouse (similar ) but left them pretty much whole ... the bacon wrap really looks good .. points to you


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 10, 2017)

hogsguy said:


> I took 7 pheasants on Sunday, buddy of mine brought some duck from Canada. One thing led to another we put them on a smoker for Monday Night Football (SKOL Vikings). The duck was marinated in somebody’s uncles secret recipe. Pheasant was marinated in pickled jalapeño juice, garlic, Cajun rub and black pepper. Turned out incredible, absolutely going to try it again.



Can you share the pheasant recipe? I've got a number of them in the freezer and the season is about to start. I do a mean pheasant pot pie but I'd like to try a couple of new recipes this year.


----------



## hogsguy (Oct 10, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> Can you share the pheasant recipe? I've got a number of them in the freezer and the season is about to start. I do a mean pheasant pot pie but I'd like to try a couple of new recipes this year.


I dont measure, but I can write it out for you with my best guesses.


all the juice from a 16oz jar of pickled jalapeno
generous amount of cajun seasoning (I use Slap Ya Mama)
generous pinch of mixed garlic
few dashes of worcestershire
generous amount of onion powder (going for simple cajun mixture of onion, garlic and pepper)
As much hot sauce as you feel comfortable with, or as much as your heart desires
Edit: Forgot to include black pepper 
I guess you'd want to marinate overnight, but I only did 3 hours and it was noticeable. Then I just sliced up a bunch of fresh jalapeno, wrapped one chunk of pheasant and one slice of jalapeno in bacon. Threw it on a screaming hot indirect smoker with MN apple wood, about 350 degrees for 45-ish minutes.

Sorry for _very_ loose measurements, but my kitchen is a free-fire zone


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 10, 2017)

hogsguy said:


> I dont measure, but I can write it out for you with my best guesses.
> 
> 
> all the juice from a 16oz jar of pickled jalapeno
> ...



No worries, I can definitely work with this! When I post a recipe, the measurements are often the result of a mental coin flip.

I can already envision a variation by sticking a piece of pheasant breast into a jalapeño from a jar of escabeche and wrapping it with bacon. I may try the same thing with a duck breast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2017)

Those look delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 16, 2017)

HG, They look delicious !


----------

